# Part Time Summer Jobs?



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

My son is a senior in High School and will be 18 in March. He is leaving for Basic Training in October 2010. He is interested in a summer job in LE, im not sure as to what he can do as he will only be 18, anyone know of any jobs down the Cape or in SE MA, that will even consider him?


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

nothing in Ply


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nantucket has a program where they usually hire about 40 specials for the summer. You do not need the reserve/intermittent academy to apply. They provide housing for around 95 dollars a week. The minimum age to apply is 18. Applications come out in January.


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

sbck08 said:


> Nantucket has a program where they usually hire about 40 specials for the summer. You do not need the reserve/intermittent academy to apply. They provide housing for around 95 dollars a week. The minimum age to apply is 18. Applications come out in January.


Thanks, he was looking into that but wasnt sure of the age.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

No problem. I have a friend who worked out there for two summers when he was 18 and 19. He had nothing but great things to say about the experience.


----------



## a76589 (Jan 28, 2007)

Towns on the Vineyard hire traffic cops for the summer. Nothing special, but the pay is decent and you work with law enforcement. The main job is directing traffic, issue parking tickets, some crowd control. They are also trained in CPR/AED. Good place to get your feet wet and get use to working with cops, having a radio, and wearing a uniform in public


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Alex76589 said:


> Towns on the Vineyard hire traffic cops for the summer. Nothing special, but the pay is decent and you work with law enforcement. The main job is directing traffic, issue parking tickets, some crowd control. They are also trained in CPR/AED. Good place to get your feet wet and get use to working with cops, having a radio, and wearing a uniform in public


And don't forget, you get a real taste of how liberal the donkeys in this state really are considering that there is an abundance of them on the Vineyard.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The towns of Wellfleet, Orleans, and Eastham are usually lloking for specials.


----------

